# To drown ?



## knowledge123

Hi. I need to know how to say "to drown" in Latin.
For example:

He drowned in the river

Thanks


----------



## jazyk

Demergi. 

In flumine demersus est.


----------



## Snodv

"Demergi" non significat "mori."  Aqua suffocare?

In flumine aqua suffocavit.


----------



## jazyk

Suffocare requires an object.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

So to add to this, if you replace the verb _suffocavit _with _suffocatus est_, there will be no need for an object.


----------



## Scholiast

Scholiasta Enthusiastis Collegis Fautoribus SPD

quod ad quaestionem originalem (et responsum jazykii, # 2) attinet:

A brief check with _OLD_ shows that the uncompounded—but (as jazyk rightly spotted) necessarily passive—_mergi_ is found in the required sense at e.g. Liv. 1.4.4, Ov. _Met._ 8.601, Sen. _Dial. _3.15.1, Luc. _Phars._ 3.688, Tac. _Germ._ 12.1. Doubtless this is only a small selection.

So _in flumine mersus est_ will translate 'He drowned in the river'.

Σ


----------



## Snodv

P2Grafn01's answer agrees with my own reasoning after realizing from Jazyk's correction that I was thinking in English, where one can suffocate kittens (trans.) or simply suffocate (intrans.) in a toxic atmosphere.  And as I reflect, I suppose the ablative "aqua" is redundant with "in flumine."


----------



## Scholiast

salvete iterum!


Snodv said:


> one can suffocate kittens (trans.) or simply suffocate (intrans.)


This is a constant, though understandable, pitfall for any native English speaker trying to get to grips with Latin usage, for there are innumerable English verbs which, according to context, may be used in either transitive or intransitive senses (cf. the Thread *weigh: [How much does he weigh?]*) in this Forum.

Σ


----------

